# Moving aboard



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well we're not exactly going to the other side of the world   but we're planning to move to Northern Ireland next year. Just wondered if anyone could give us some advice about how to go about making the move as easy as possible. We are not sure whether to rent or sell our own home at the moment. Both hate the thought of anyone living in our home and not taking care of it, but also think it would be sensible to have something to come back to if things don't work out. If we did sell though, we would be in a great position when we decide to buy in Ireland (we are going to rent first). We are both nurses so we can do agency work at first so jobs will not be too much of an issue. Our main concern obviously is the boys. DP is currently on mat leave but normally I work 2 nights a week and DP works two 14 hour days. We use a childminder for 2 days and have a lovely balance of family time but also love the fact that our married couple childminders are wonderful and DS1 is so happy there. I know that balance will change until one of us gets a permanent job and we know where we are but I hate the thought of trying to sort out childcare again. 
Any advice about fitting all the pieces together from anyone who has made a big move with a young family xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I moved abroad for 2 yrs and rented my flat out via an agent they do take more commission than just the letting if they let and manage for you, but I was going to the other side of the world so could fix/arrange a leaking tap to be sorted.
I didn't want to leave all my nice furniture so put some pieces in storage and bought a new but cheaper sofa etc. I was prepared to repaint when I came back & buy new mattresses etc. It worked out fine for me. If you leave it empty you also run risks of leaks/ frozen pipes squatters as well as lost income it does cost you as you still need to pay 90% council tax, insurance for empty property etc.

I would rent as then you can always come back. I also had professional packers in who just came and packed and transported everything from where it stood and not  even a teacup was broken!and less hassle than sourcing boxes packing up etc. 
Good luck with your move and plans I'm also a nurse. Have you checked out the availability of agency etc
Hope all goes well xxx


----------

